# New Beavertail 17 Strike, the build has started...



## SSBelmont (Nov 2, 2014)

The folks over at Aeon Marine have stated my build, so I wanted to start a thread to track the build process.  I will continue to update this post as the build progresses.

I have been working with Elizabeth and she has been awesome to work with.

Here are the build details:
- BT Strike 17, Hull (Guide Green)
- Top side (Guide Green 1/5 lighter than hull)
- White bump rail with stainless insert (looks awesome)
- Side Console with Livorsi 2 Switch Billet Controls
- LED Cockpit/Storage lighting
- LED Baitwell Light
- LED Light underside of Poling Platform
- Yeti 45qt w/ Tie Down - Sea Dek Yet Pad
- Oversized Casting Platform - Powder Coated (White)
- Poling Platform - Powder Coated (White) w/ Sea Dek
- Accon recessed Push Pole Holders
- Moonlighter Push Pole 21'
- Accon Cleat positioned mid ship port side
- 55lb - I-Pilot Riptide Trolling Motor
- Garmin 547SX
- Power Pole 6' (White)
- Sea Dek full Under gunnel Pads

Photo 1 - Hull (Guide Green)









Photo 2 - This is the Sea Dek (Gray Black) that we are using


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

I'll be watching this thread very closely.. Thanks for doing it. 
For the time being, how about some basics.. center console?.. side?.. tiller??


----------



## SSBelmont (Nov 2, 2014)

I just updated the post with the build details. I was hoping to make this a surprise as I think it's going to turn out really nice.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry you had to spill the beans.. Again.. very much looking forward to following this build.


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> Sorry you had to spill the beans..  Again.. very much looking forward to following this build.


Sounds like that'll be a great setup once finished. Only thing I think I would change is powdering coating black as opposed to white, with the guide green. I think the black contrasts better but that's just my opinion!


----------



## SSBelmont (Nov 2, 2014)

I looked at a million photos and I prefer the white over the black. Honestly, black or white isn't going to help me catch more fish, but I do like the white better.   

At the end of the day, this photo sealed the deal for me, when it came to the white powder coating.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks awesome.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Any updates with regard to this build?


----------



## SSBelmont (Nov 2, 2014)

*[New Pictures]New Beavertail 17 Strike, the build has started...*

Elizabeth just sent these new pictures over, she should be ready by end of next week!


----------



## SSBelmont (Nov 2, 2014)

Getting very close to the finish line!


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks like they redesigned the top cap to fix some of the fitment issues on the front hatch


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Incredibly beautiful looking skiff. Will look forward to your candid and detailed report on the nuts and bolts of how she rides, the design, and how everything works after getting her wet a few times. Congratulations.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Very clean…best of luck!

How did they mount the GPS?


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice!


----------

